# Neutered male rat



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im going to bite the bullet and post this, Ive got two females left, Cookie is very poorly (tumour) and she will most likely be making that final journey to the vets in the not too distant future, which will leave Valentine alone. I dont want to get another female as I'll be in this position again when Val is at the bridge, if I get a neutered male I can bond him with one of my male groups when hes alone. If anyone knows of a neutered or infertile male who is in need of a home could you let me know please. Im in West Yorkshire, or Im going to Cornwall in about 10 weeks so anywhere on route from yorkshire to Cornwall is also doable, anywhere else might also be possible if we can arrange a rat train.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Blimey.. and to think I was looking for the opposit a couple of months ago and just couldn't find one.. 

Best of luck TDM xxx

Why dont you get the new babies neutered and pop them in with her.. xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Blimey.. and to think I was looking for the opposit a couple of months ago and just couldn't find one..
> 
> Best of luck TDM xxx
> 
> Why dont you get the new babies neutered and pop them in with her.. xxx


I would never forgive myself if they didnt make it through the op, I had Bitsy neutered because he was terribly aggressive to other rats but that was for his own happiness so he wasnt living alone, I couldnt put the newbies through it when it wasnt essential. I wish my Bitsy was still around


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I would never forgive myself if they didnt make it through the op, I had Bitsy neutered because he was terribly aggressive to other rats but that was for his own happiness so he wasnt living alone, I couldnt put the newbies through it when it wasnt essential. I wish my Bitsy was still around


What I worry about with my Rhoddi Gill.. some say its quite safe some say its a huge risk.. torn myself in what to do with Rhoddi just keep praying he keeps accepting the newbys.. xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> What I worry about with my Rhoddi Gill.. some say its quite safe some say its a huge risk.. torn myself in what to do with Rhoddi just keep praying he keeps accepting the newbys.. xxx


Bitsy wasnt just grumpy with other rats, he was savage, his whole face changed and he would fly at them, within weeks of the op he was back to his loveable baby self. How old is Rhoddi? Im not sure about rats but they suggest not putting mice under an anesthetic after they are a year old as it raises the risks.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Bitsy wasnt just grumpy with other rats, he was savage, his whole face changed and he would fly at them, within weeks of the op he was back to his loveable baby self. How old is Rhoddi? Im not sure about rats but they suggest not putting mice under an anesthetic after they are a year old as it raises the risks.


Well Rhoodi seems ok with the bubs.. But He did rip a hole in the back of Ralphs neck and Ralph is like the quietest most boring rat going.. If he spots Squeaky he huffs and puffs stamps spits and tries to grab him through the bars.. I daren't try him with Pinky or Perky as they are the boss's in their cage and Rhoddi is a big guy.. But them chaps.. well they are very very big.. wouldn't fancy trying to split the sumo boys up.. :yikes:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry gill for butting in but I am curious as to what u say regarding neutering not safe 12 months onwards. 
Why is this?
I ask because me being an idiot and softy has just taken on a dumbo black hooded male of 12 months that was free with ferplast hamster cage the very small basic one!!  

I have tried him with the 6 week babas but he hates them he will slyly go over to them and siddle up then go to bite. His hair is spiky and he hisses.
I've also tried him with my older boys but it's the same!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Sorry gill for butting in but I am curious as to what u say regarding neutering not safe 12 months onwards.
> Why is this?
> I ask because me being an idiot and softy has just taken on a dumbo black hooded male of 12 months that was free with ferplast hamster cage the very small basic one!!
> 
> ...


Im not sure what the safe age for a rat is to be honest, I know Ive been told by two vets that they wouldnt operate on a mouse over 1 year but although they are similar in a lot of ways rats seem a lot more hardy, Im going to have a google now though to see if I can find anything about a maximum age for rat operations. But tell us more about this newbie, piccies would be great


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Sorry gill for butting in but I am curious as to what u say regarding neutering not safe 12 months onwards.
> Why is this?
> I ask because me being an idiot and softy has just taken on a dumbo black hooded male of 12 months that was free with ferplast hamster cage the very small basic one!!
> 
> ...


Blade My Rhoddie is a good year and half and my vet will do it.. But I have to understand the huge risks..(huge being these are small animals and hard to get things down there necks and jab etc.. Even though they test the majority of equipment on Rats..

Rhoddi does the side ways thing occasionally to the bubs..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I don't know if I'm keeping him yet, I only got him cuz of how he was being kept and that he was free. He's lovely bit skinny but what do u expect being fed wagg and mouse and hamster mix!

I was going to keep the two babies I have my freddy now freed up as the 14 are getting on great again.
They do have a home lined up.
But I thought I could poss put those 3 together.
They met today and although it started off ok, towards the end freddy that's his name lol started kind of stalking them then sidling up bog brush fur and then opened his mouth to bite the babies. The whole time I had my hand in the cage but in the end I took him back out because I was scared for the baby's sake.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Does rhoddi try to bite them?
He let's the babies run on him but that's about it.
Thing is he was boggling away on the bed whilst they were out with him???


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I put my guys on the sofa.. so no one is contained .. try them in the bath. or some other neutral ground..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep the bed is the neutral ground.
I'll try sofa later but if they run away doesn't that defeat the object?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Yep the bed is the neutral ground.
> I'll try sofa later but if they run away doesn't that defeat the object?


Well I dont want anyone feeling forced into a situ.. so a bit of food.. and me sat there.. and then they can hide or whatever and come out ad say hi when they feel the need.. 
Bubs keep trying to steal food of Rhoddi.. He keeps turning his back on them and they keep getting up him Im sure there looking for milk.. I can understand them mistakin his fat belly and large nuts for boobies.. hahaha


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

IMO you can have a rat operated on no matter what age as long as they're healthy and strong. I had Rufus neutered at 18 months and it was absolute textbook. I'm getting Shank spayed (and lump removed) on monday and she's about 20 months old but the vet gave her the all clear so I'm happy to have it done, especially as it means she won't be on her own in a week and a bit.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Right I shall spk to my vet then and go from there.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I had my three boys neutered so they could stay with there sisters and they were fine with the op it was done about six weeks maybe more cant remember but was done by a rabbit vet.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol my babies kept looking underneath freddy too.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I might have a neutered buck spare dependant on what happens in the next day or so.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> I might have a neutered buck spare dependant on what happens in the next day or so.


 Wow, that would be absolutely amazing, I will keep my fingers and toes and arms and legs firmly crossed


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Lol my babies kept looking underneath freddy too.


how funny.. Its like there looking for the Milk bar.. lol Rhoddi just carries on regardless.. hahah

Personally think he enjoys them nudgin his nuts though..lololol


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Wow, that would be absolutely amazing, I will keep my fingers and toes and arms and legs firmly crossed


If so, I could probably get him as far as maybe sheffield/leeds if part of my train fair was covered next week, tis looking likely that he will be coming back here.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> If so, I could probably get him as far as maybe sheffield/leeds if part of my train fair was covered next week, tis looking likely that he will be coming back here.


Fingers toes eyelashes.. Lol the works are crossed..

Spoiled Rat are you not far from me??


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Dunno, where are you? I am in Wigan.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im in Huddersfield so Leeds is nearer but Sheffield is also doable too


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> Dunno, where are you? I am in Wigan.


hahah Warrington.. you are quite near..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am in Rochdale...North Manchester. Don't mind helping out getting No-Balls from say Manchester to Huddersfield if Laura can get him to Manchester? Then fare is split that's all.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I am in Rochdale...North Manchester. Don't mind helping out getting No-Balls from say Manchester to Huddersfield if Laura can get him to Manchester? Then fare is split that's all.


Niki youre a star, if getting to manchester is easier for Laura that would be very kind of you xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Niki youre a star, if getting to manchester is easier for Laura that would be very kind of you xx


Yeah no worries  And I get ratty company!!! Will keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

There is a good chance I will be on the yorks border next week picking something up, so I don't mind going extra stops further into yorkshire


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> There is a good chance I will be on the yorks border next week picking something up, so I don't mind going extra stops further into yorkshire


OK well that is fine if so. But if you're not gonna be able to get up to Huddersfield let me know. Would be easier for me to pick up from Manchester that's all.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Mr neuter has arrived back today and TDM, if you want him, he is all yours


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> Mr neuter has arrived back today and TDM, if you want him, he is all yours


Ohh Laura you have no idea how happy this has made me, I honestly cant stop smiling now, what is he like? does he have a name? Oooh we need to work out how hes getting here too dont we, are you still coming nearer to me in the near future or is Niki helping out? Im so excited now


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Ohh Laura you have no idea how happy this has made me, I honestly cant stop smiling now, what is he like? does he have a name? Oooh we need to work out how hes getting here too dont we, are you still coming nearer to me in the near future or is Niki helping out? Im so excited now


His name is Dento, and he is around 17 months old and a rescue, he came back as he was getting bullied at a friends house by her rather hormonal does.
He is rather squishy and licky 

I am on the border of yorks/manc on wednesday towards the sheffield route around dinner time, so don't mind coming a few more stops to meet you if I can afford it lol?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> His name is Dento, and he is around 17 months old and a rescue, he came back as he was getting bullied at a friends house by her rather hormonal does.
> He is rather squishy and licky
> 
> I am on the border of yorks/manc on wednesday towards the sheffield route around dinner time, so don't mind coming a few more stops to meet you if I can afford it lol?


That sounds perfect, just let me know what it will cost you and I'll bring it with me, I dont want you out of pocket. The girls are just going to love him, they get on with everyone and were living with a neutered male till he went to the bridge last year, they mothered him and he loved it so Im sure he will fit in beautifully .


----------

